# Police Dog Gato RIP



## gwkiwi

I am new to this thread but my Police Service Dog Gato passed away suddenly on Easter Sunday almost three weeks ago.

He was born on Christmas Day 2001 to great lineage. His mum was a dkova devora and he was a grandson of the famous Grim PS.

We both retired last year and spent the past year and 3 months travelling by boat in Sth Carolina, Georgia, Florida and California.

He was so adaptable and so smart it hurts so bad. I have had several police dogs but he was the best. He won a plaque for handler protection in Phoenix at his first competition and he was a real looker.

He taught me so much the only thing he didnt was how to live without him.

Please raise a glass and toast my great dog "Gato" 

Thanks Sheriff Gerald Wallace (Ret.)


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Welcome to the forum.
I am so sorry for your loss. He was gorgeous!


----------



## Stosh

So sorry you lost him. RIP Gato


----------



## Loneforce

sorry for your loss  Rip Gato


----------



## chloesmama2

Sorry for your loss ,thank you for both of your service. I am sure he will be missed


----------



## 85Echo

From one member in LE to the other, may he rest in peace. I'm sure he served his community proudly.


----------



## Kaiser2012

I am so sorry for your loss, Sheriff. RIP my (fur) brother in blue!!!


----------



## Castlemaid

I'll raise my cup to Gato! Rest in Peace brave soul!


----------



## Tiffseagles

He was definitely a looker. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Lilie

Thank you and Gato so much for your service. I am so sorry to hear of his passing. Big hugs to you.


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a stunningly handsome boy!


----------



## Shade

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. I raise my glass to your beloved partner Gato.


----------



## arycrest

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gato, he was a very beautiful boy!!!

:rip: Here's to you, Gato, may you rest in peace!!!


----------



## valleydog

Gerald, I came upon this notice just today and am so very sorry to read of your loss of wonderful Gato. I remember when you and Gato visited us in Colorado when his daughter Molly was only a puppy. Now she's almost 8 years old. The short life span of dogs is one of life's biggest heartbreaks. Don't know if you'll even get this message since it's six months later but we send great sympathy to you. Sally, Jon and Molly


----------



## Wolfgeist

Welcome to our community, I am so sorry for your loss... he seems like he was an incredible dog.

Thank you both very much for your service!


----------

